# Commissioned house name sign



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

I was commissioned to make a large house name sign, replicating the view of the local mountain and forest, and consisting of layers of different woods.

The wany edge background is Yellowwood, a coniferous species indigenous to South Africa, (_Podocarpus_, not related to the American Yellowwood) and the mountain layer is also a local timber, known as Kiaat (_Pterocarpus Angolensis_)

The forest layer is also Yellowwood, and the green panel (representing the lawn) and scroll-sawed letters are Cottonwood.
The sign is 900 mm (3 feet) wide, and will be erected under cover in the entrance foyer of the house.

I made extensive use of a Dremel Trio tool, which is like a small scale router, particularly for the forest layer. The layers are all 12 mm thick (1/2 inch) except for the background which is 23 mm

All the layers are screwed together from the back, and each layer was sealed with Penetrol before the whole sign was spray coated with 2-part polyurethane.

The mountain is George Peak, here in the small city of George, at the southern end of South Africa.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Rob 
That is a really nice looking sign ,well done


----------



## Stan Richardson (May 23, 2013)

Rob,
I freehand rout my signs, this my friend is a piece of art. I think I am going to try this, this is CNC quality on a epic scale. Great job!!!
Stan:dance3:


----------



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

"Exceptional" doesn't begin to describe the awesomeness of your work!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I can see why you received the commission......


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

That is good work, Rob. Love the owl in the forest. How did you colour the cottonwood green? 

Darryl


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all the kind comments - Darryl, I mixed a small amount of artists oil paint into Penetrol, and wiped it into the grain, and then wiped off. This was after a number of test pieces with and without texture added, and this was the client's final choice (and mine). I was a bit lukewarm about having green on the sign at all, but I "warmed" to it once it was done.
The owl carries my initials and the year.
Rob


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

I just now saw the sign you made - WOW! Excellent, extremely beautiful, a master craftsman's calling card. Thanks for sharing this photo.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Rob,
flippen mooi.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Wildwood said:


> Thank you everyone for all the kind comments - Darryl, I mixed a small amount of artists oil paint into Penetrol, and wiped it into the grain, and then wiped off. This was after a number of test pieces with and without texture added, and this was the client's final choice (and mine). I was a bit lukewarm about having green on the sign at all, but I "warmed" to it once it was done.
> The owl carries my initials and the year.
> Rob


Thanks Rob.

That green isn't something I would have done either myself, but after looking at in context, it is effective. It actually reminds me a bit of CCA treated pine in appearance. One of my projects is for kids and I am now wondering if I might do something similar for them to put colour into the job without going down the painting route.

Darryl


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

“Really nice sign” dosent describe the quality very well, but the words are simple like the sign. Simple makes it elegant and the clouds are marvelous. Hope to see more of you work.


----------

